# 1987 Audi 5000 Turbo warm start problem.



## 86GL (Jan 29, 2008)

Car starts cold, but after driving it for awhile enough so the engine is warm the car will fail to start even right ahter turning it off. I have to wait atleast 30 mins to get it going agian. How do I fix this?


----------



## Shaved2.0 (Jul 2, 2007)

im having the same problem with one i just picked up we think it is the crank sensor we tested it and it was bad but im having some trouble getting my hands on one


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Audi 5000 Turbo warm start problem. (86GL)*

Common problem if the check valve on the fuel pump has failed. You're losing fuel pressure and experiencing vapor lock. If you hook up a fuel pressure tester, you should see that it isn't maintaining x psi (~40-50psi is my recollection) after shut down. Once verified, replacing the check valve isn't that hard, and only mildly annoying assuming you don't have a full tank of gas.


----------

